# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ga naar de sauna

## Leontien

Waarom is de sauna nu zo goed voor je?

Door het zweten verlies je een halve tot anderhalve liter vocht. Zo raak je afvalstoffen uit je lichaam snel kwijt. Je huid wordt zachter waardoor dode huidcellen gemakkelijk zijn te verwijderen. Het hart pompt het bloed zo snel mogelijk door het lichaam om het te laten afkoelen. Dat is een goede training voor de hartspier. Zeker voor mensen die niet zo'n goede conditie hebben, omdat je je verder niet inspant. De stijging van je lichaamstemperatuur heeft hetzelfde effect als een lichte koortsaanval: het lichaam gaat afweerstoffen aanmaken. Zo verbeter je je weerstand. 

Nu vraag ik me af of jij wel eens naar de sauna gaat. Ga je bijvoorbeeld regelmatig, af en toe, zelden of nooit? 

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Nikky278

Ik ga graag naar de sauna, lekker even zweten. En dan het dompelbad in, even wat drinken en in het bubbelbad liggen. Weer wat drinken en opnieuw beginnen, eventueel stoomcabine en sauna afwisselen, heerlijk! 
Vind het alleen gruwelijk saai om alleen te gaan en veel mensen willen liever niet mee, omdat hier in de buurt geen sauna's zijn waar je badkleding aan mag houden... (en als het mag is het op tijdstippen dat niemand kan) Dus ik ga maar zelden helaas.

Xx

----------


## vonneke67

Ik vind het juist heeeerlijk om alleen te gaan.
Zo om de 5 a 7 weken ga ik .
Dan neem ik een MAMAdag en heb ik lekker Helemaal niks
waar ik me om moet bekommeren.
Er zijn altijd wel mensen die een praatje aangaan dus dat is geen ramp.

----------


## vrijejongen

Ik ga ongeveer 1 x per maand. Naar Vitalizee in scheveningen.
Heerlijk een aantal saunarondes lopen en meestal 3-4 uur onder de pannen. Vaak combineer ik het met een stevige wandeling, door de duinen of over het strand.
ook de "aufguss" in de sauna doet je goed.

----------


## cri

Ik ga gemiddeld eenmaal per week naar de sauna.Ik ben er zo verslaafd aan geraakt dat ik een saunaatje geïnstalleerd heb bij mij thuis.Het is voor mij de 'de'spierontspanner bij uitstek.Ik heb heel veel last van nek en schouderpijn.Sauna doet hier wonderen bij.Een kleine sauna installeren kost niet zo superveel.Ik ben gewoon eens een jaar niet op reis geweest.Maar heb er wekelijks veel plezier aan.

doei,cri

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben eerlijk gezegd nog nooit naar de sauna geweest, al ga ik waarschijnlijk binnenkort wel samen met mn vriend, omdat hij altijd naar de sauna ging, maar de laatste tijd niet meer. Dus we gaan binnenkort eens samen heen, kijken of ik het wat vind  :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ga soms naar de sauna, vind het heerlijk om dan zown massage erbij te nemen, in het bubbelbad te gaan, lekker verwend te worden en dat ik me als herboren voel als ik uit de sauna kom  :Smile:

----------


## reynie

Voorheen ging ik regelmatig.Maar zins ik weet dat ik Asbest in mijn longen heb durf ik niet meer.
Een paar jaar geleden werdt gezegt dat ik Asma had kreeg daar medicijnen voor maar die hielpen niet. Niet prettig allemaal.
Gr Reynie.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Reynie, Als je asbest in je longen hebt wens ik je veel sterkte.

Zelf maak ik elke week één rondje na mijn wekelijkse zwemrondje. Heerlijk ontspannend voor lijf en spieren. Daarna lekker buiten afkoelen.
Ik weet dat het een oud topic is maar het spreekt me wel aan. Helaas vind mijn vrouw sauna (naakt) maar helemaal niets.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Four Roses

Ik zou dolgraag naar de sauna willen, maar doe het nooit. En dat terwijl ik op onze sportschool gratis er naar toe kan. De reden waarom ik er niet naar toe ga is omdat je in elke sauna naakt moet zitten en ik niet zo ben opgevoed dat je overal maar naakt rond gaat lopen. Ik voel me daar niet prettig bij. Als ik met een handdoekje erin zou kunnen, zou ik direct gaan!

----------


## sietske763

ik vind de sauna heerlijk, ben er ook heel vaak geweest,
nu bijna nooit meer, het is met drankjes erbij zo duur dat we het geld liever opsparen voor een leuke vakantie

----------


## ikke64

@four roses,

Ik denk dat niemand commentaar geeft als je je handdoek om houd. Je moet toch een handdoek meenemen. Ik denk dat je eerder uit je zelf de handdoek af doet omdat veel normaler is in de sauna. Daar hoor je op te gaan zitten. En mijn ervaring is dat de enige plaats waar je echt naakt loopt, eigenlijk gewoon stil zit of ligt is de sauna zelf. Daarbuiten heb je gewoon een badjas aan of een handdoek om. En de eerste keer zal het zeker wat onwennig zijn. Maar niemand kijkt of doet naar wie dan ook. En als je de sauna inloopt kun je gewoon de handdoek voor die delen houden waarvan je opvoeding zegt dat die prive zijn  :Wink: 

@sietske, zoals ik al eerder hier ergens heb aangegeven. Ik ga elke week een rondje doen na het zwemmen. Ik betaal dus niets meer of ik naar de sauna ga of niet. Ideaal!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Lekker is dat zeg eerst zwemmen en dan de sauna in!

In Assen hebben ze een zwembad waar sauna bijzit waar je in badkleding behoort te zijn... en een apart naakt gedeelte... geweldig! Zouden ze bij zwembad moeten hebben!

----------


## ikke64

@ Four Roses,

Wat je evt kunt doen is: bij de sportschool houder je probleem eens voorleggen en informeren op welk tijdstip er weinig of niets te doen is. Mogelijk dat je dan over je "schaamte" heen komt. Als je sauna lekker vind is dat mogelijk de moeite waard. En dan is het ook minder moeilijk om in het begin even een handdoek omgeslagen te houden.
Succes!!! Misschien heeft de sauna beheerder nog andere ideeën ik weet zeker dat jij niet de enige bent met dat probleem  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Four Roses,
Vaak hebben ze in sauna's wel aparte "badkleding verplicht" en/of "alleen voor dames' dagen, middagen of avonden, dus dat zou je kunnen proberen.
En anders zoals Ikke zegt kan je op de sportschool vragen of je alleen mag, hier op de sportschool gaat bijna nooit iemand naar de sauna en zit iemand er vaak alleen en als je dat hier vraagt om alleen te mogen zijn dan heb je die tijd de sauna voor jezelf.

----------


## Four Roses

@ Ikke en Luus:

dank jullie wel voor julie tips, heel lief zeg! Ik ga binnenkort eens bij mijn sportschoolhouder vragen wat de mogelijkheden zijn, want het lijkt me heel fijn om een keer naar de sauna te gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben gister (donderdag) heerlijk met Ruben naar de Smelt/Bonte Wever in Assen geweest. We zijn eerst heerlijk buiten wezen zwemmen, lekker buiten in het zonnetje, en daarna naar het naakt gedeelte waar ze sauna's/stoombad/bubbelbad/dompelbad hebben. Ruben was nog nooit in de sauna of in het stoombad geweest, maar hij vond het echt heerlijk, voelde zich ook niet opgelaten ofzo en hij wil volgende week wel weer heen  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Ik ga soms naar een Aqua- sauna een publiek sauna is niets voor mij.
Zo iedereen in zijn blootje heeft me nooit iets gezegd.
Heb het is één keer geprobeerd,was er vlugger uit dan in de sauna :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

@Four Roses

Hoe is het gegaan? Of is het er nog niet van gekomen. 
Ik wou maar dat die van mij iets om Sauna gaf. Ging ik elke maand een keer. :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Heel soms, als ik ga zwemmen waar ook een sauna bij is.
Maar niet in mijn blootje, alleen met badkleding aan.
Ik zou het weer eens wat vaker moeten doen.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Tja, bij ons zwembad moet je naakt. Mij maakt het niets uit. Maar je moet doen wat je prettig vindt.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Karin63

Naar de sauna ga ik nooit. Phhtt, veels te heet. Ben er éénmaal in gegaan omdat mijn man het vroeg maar was heel snel uit dat hokje. Héét dat het daar was. Haha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ging vroeger 2x per week naar de sauna...........
vond de warmte kabines ook helemaal niks.....
ging voor de gezelligheid.............dure hobby!
had torenhoge consumptie rekeningen en ik zat alleen maar met bekenden rond de open haard en af en toe een warm bubbelbad.
dus na 1 jaar er maar mee gestopt.............het missen van de gezelligheid was ff afkicken..
nu ga ik met man hooguit als er een hele goede aanbieding is...en dan weer niet voor de warmte..

----------


## ikke64

Tja, bij het zwembad was het bezoek er bij inbegrepen. En gezellig is het zeker. Dicht bij elkaar in de blote billen  :Wink:  En lekker buiten onder de bomen afkoelen.

----------


## christel1

Voor al degenen die niet in hun nakie naar de sauna durven, 1 oplossing, in de zomer eens naar een naturistenstrand gaan, dan ben je zo van je schrik vanaf... er loopt niemand rond met een perfect lichaam hoor .... dik, dun, klein, groot.... en zeg nu zelf wat is er nu meer ergerlijk dan rondlopen met een natte zwembroek of bikini of badpak aan ? Ik moet om de 5 voet gaan plassen dan.... en dat vind je nu ook niet overal op een strand he, toch niet in België en aangezien er hier maar 1 naturistenstrand is ga ik liever de grens over met NL... daar zijn er gewone, gemengde en naaktstranden genoeg te vinden en je ligt er niet als haringen op elkaar en je wordt er veel minder bekeken ook, mensen zijn daar beleefder tov hier.... en spijtig genoeg, ik mag niet naar de sauna, mensen met hartproblemen wordt dit afgeraden van de warmte naar de koude, dus ja dan doe ik het maar niet he ? Als jullie van jullie complexen willen afraken, een aanrader, naaktstrand dus of een gemengd strand en dan ga je wel zien dat je er echt niet anders dan een ander uit ziet in je nakie hoor... en je hebt ook niet veel nodig, enkel een handdoek :-)

----------

